# Photo Gallery?



## Josh (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about ways to improve Tegutalk and I'm considering adding a photo gallery. Do you think this is something you would use? What about other members? I put one on TarantulaForum.com and the members seem to like it. If you are interested or have a minute, check it out and let me know your thoughts!
Thanks!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 25, 2013)

What happened to the featured photo of the month contests?


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2013)

I think Deac got a little busy!
Would anyone else like to volunteer to run the monthly photo contests?


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2013)

I decided to go ahead with the photo gallery. It's pretty basic but I think it'll be a great addition to TeguTalk
Check it out, upload some media, and let me know what you think! http://www.tegutalk.com/media/


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 25, 2013)

Just checked the gallery out on Tarantula its a great idea I would love to have something like that on here! And I too would also like to see a return of the photo contest as I have not participated in one yet lol. If no older members volunteer to run it sign me up!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks josh!


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2013)

No problem! I'm open to anyone who can commit to regularly heading up the contests. It's not difficult but it does take time.

Go test out the media gallery! I want to see all your guys' photos displaying on the main page!


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 25, 2013)

Im gonna be on here ALOT so it wouldnt take much for me to be on top of it. So if no mods are up to it im your man!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the gallery (kinda obvious) but how about "group pics" "albinos" and "crosses"


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the gallery. Logged in today and saw a bunch of photos of food, hahaha


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 26, 2013)

_ Quick and easy to upload._


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> I love the gallery (kinda obvious) but how about "group pics" "albinos" and "crosses"



Maybe one category for all would be better? Something like "Other Tegu Photos"...

By the way, thank you all for the feedback! I'm glad everyone seems to like the gallery!


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't even made it to the actual gallery yet, but I really like the variety of photos every time I log in. I don't always see everyone's photos, but if it is on my front page, I will get a chance to see a bunch.


----------



## Josh (Jun 28, 2013)

Any other feedback for me on the photo gallery? What do you all think about moving the contests to the gallery?


----------

